

Chrome Finally Becomes Top Browser Worldwide - browsy
http://www.browsomatic.com/2012/07/chrome-top-browser.html

======
xiaoma
That's true only if you don't count China. The statcounter data they refer to
so under-sample China that it only comes up at 1/5 the internet usage of India
(the #1 chrome-dominated source in their stats), despite being more populous,
richer and having higher internet penetration.

[http://gs.statcounter.com/sample-
size/StatCounterGlobalStats...](http://gs.statcounter.com/sample-
size/StatCounterGlobalStatsApr12_SampleSizeCountryBreakdown.csv)

